# Iron Man



## Krug (Apr 25, 2008)

Seen the preview and quite enjoyed it. Downey definitely does one of the best performances you'll see in a superhero movie, with crisp lines. Lots of hints of what's upcoming in sequels, and some surprises. Don't be expect to be utterly bowled over though. It stretches a bit long, especially since it tries to squeeze the origin story in the first 30-45 mins.


----------



## HeavenShallBurn (Apr 26, 2008)

Krug said:
			
		

> Seen the preview and quite enjoyed it. Downey definitely does one of the best performances you'll see in a superhero movie, with crisp lines. Lots of hints of what's upcoming in sequels, and some surprises. Don't be expect to be utterly bowled over though. It stretches a bit long, especially since it tries to squeeze the origin story in the first 30-45 mins.



Just 1 Question.  

Are the effects as good as the previews seem to be?


----------



## Fallen Seraph (Apr 26, 2008)

How does it fare to say... Batman Begins? Seeing how both have complex origin-stories that were condensed.


----------



## Krug (Apr 26, 2008)

HeavenShallBurn said:
			
		

> Just 1 Question.
> 
> Are the effects as good as the previews seem to be?




They're good but didn't blow me away. Downey actually spends a lot of time outside the suit. You won't find anything in there that exceeds *Transformers* for sure. 



> How does it fare to say... Batman Begins? Seeing how both have complex origin-stories that were condensed.




I think they did justice to the origin story, though Rhodes plays more of a minor role, disappointingly, and like what I found for *Batman Begins*, the second half doesn't quite live up to the start.


----------



## Klaus (Apr 26, 2008)

How many times do they play the Black Sabbath song?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 26, 2008)

I have but one thing to say...

I hate you.


----------



## Krug (Apr 26, 2008)

Klaus said:
			
		

> How many times do they play the Black Sabbath song?




I think just once at the end.


----------



## MojoGM (Apr 30, 2008)

Every review I've seen so far as been positive

I'm hoping to go on Friday


----------



## Klaus (May 1, 2008)

To those of you who are going to see it: STAY UNTIL THE CREDITS END!

[sblock] Samuel L. Jackson as Nick Fury wants to talk to Tony about something he's assembling. [/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (May 1, 2008)

> STAY UNTIL THE CREDITS END!




Always! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Mistwell (May 1, 2008)

Seeing it in 5.5 hours.


----------



## HeavenShallBurn (May 1, 2008)

Got my tickets for Friday


----------



## Agamon (May 2, 2008)

Going to get in line in an hour...looking forward to this!


----------



## DonTadow (May 2, 2008)

Very good movie.  I was a bit surprised by how much i liked it, considering im not a huge marvel fan, but iron man is one of my favorites. I like how they maintained many aspects of the character. 

What i hated... well people who go see comic book movies and know nothing about the characters but then comment afterwards about how they didn't like it because he didn't get the girl and he had an ugly goatee.  grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## horacethegrey (May 2, 2008)

Saw it yesterday in probably the most expensive theater, but let me tell you it was well worth it.  

Many complained about Downey Jr. being cast as Tony Stark, but having seen the man's work before, I had no worries he could pull it off. And he does, wonderfully. He brings the character's trademark suaveness and smugness with ease, but also shines in the rare scenes of vulnerability and obsessive drive. Downey makes you believe in Tony Stark as an ineffectual genius suddenly burdened with responsibility. Not a small feat.  

The rest of the cast were also good. Gwyneth just shines as Pepper Potts, and has some wonderful chemistry with Downey. I especially liked the scene where she:
[sblock]replaces the arc light generator on his chest. Very funny exchange with some hilarious gross out moments.[/sblock]
Terrence Howard was okay as Rhodey, but like many, I felt he wasn't given much to do. Still, he plays a good straight man to Downey's rowdy Stark. But Jeff Bridges was a real surprise as Obadiah Stane. A borderline corporate scum turned villain, he was in my mind a very effective villain. Terrific, if brief performance.   

However, as good as the performances are, what we fans are really hungering are scenes featuring the golden avenger himself. And man, do they deliver. Iron Man looks glorious on the big screen. The Mark I is retro cool and the scenes featuring it make for a nice action sequence. But once the Mark III enters the scene, all bets are off. All those scenes from the comic are wonderfully translated onscreen with some excellent visual effects. [sblock]My only quibble is that they didn't go much into depth on the suit's technology, besides the use of the arc light generator as it's power source. Still, the scenes with Tony testing the initial versions of the suit make for some hilarious bits. [/sblock]

Other quibbles include a completely forgettable soundtrack, and [sblock]Iron Man's fight with the Iron Monger, which felt tacked on and didn't have a satisfactory ending.[/sblock] Still, they're minor and don't much detract from what is probably the best Marvel movie since Spider-Man 2. Hope to see it again tommorow.


----------



## Agamon (May 2, 2008)

Oh wow, oh wow, oh wow.  A good movie, this is.  As far as superhero movies, I rank only Spider Man 2 and X-2 as better.  Casting could not have been better.  Action was great.  Witty banter was awesome.  And that bit after the credits....I tried to convince everyone around me to stay, but only my friends (around 12 of us) and a couple others stayed.  Clapping, cheering and gasps of awe ensued.  Good stuff!  



Spoiler



Tony Stark is apparently making an appearance in The Incredible Hulk, and now I can guess why...


  Woot!


----------



## Cthulhudrew (May 2, 2008)

Just got back from this, and I really enjoyed it. My biggest complaint? That they didn't give some of the major players names until well into the picture (Rhodey, Yinsen, even Happy). _I_ knew who they were, being an Iron Man reader, but I'm sure a lot of people didn't, and it's one thing that really struck me (and often does when watching movies). 

(Personally, I'd imagine it's probably one of those things that gets dropped during edits and overlooked because the people working on the film are so familiar with who/what everything is that they forget other people aren't and don't pay any attention.)

In any event- like I said, that's my biggest complaint. As for the effects:



			
				Krug said:
			
		

> They're good but didn't blow me away. Downey actually spends a lot of time outside the suit. You won't find anything in there that exceeds *Transformers* for sure.




I thought this was heads over Transformers by far. The original suit was awesome and pretty believable, and then when Tony takes the mark II version out for his first flight- blown away. Utterly. It's like the old tagline from the Superman films- "You Will Believe A Man Can Fly!" Seriously.

I really would have liked to see more of the suit, naturally, but its only a two hour movie and there wouldn't have been any time for any story. 

The fight with the Iron Monger was a bit anticlimactic*, but Jeff Bridges did an amazing job as Obadiah Stane. Everyone did a great job, actually. I even warmed up to Terrence Howard's Rhodey by the end (he's just a little too _unlike_ comic Rhodey, at least thus far. Comic Rhodey is hardly a by the book guy, but movie Rhodey is a spit and polish Air Force Colonel. The scene where he looks at the Mark II suit and considers for a minute was priceless though. Next time, indeed.)

As for other little bits and pieces:

1) Wonder how the Woz feels about having himself photoshopped out of the Apple article? (It was funny, though.)
2) Was the evil terrorist leader (Raza, from the credits- though, again, I don't think we were ever given a name in the movie) the head of the "10 Rings" organization, making him the film's Mandarin sub, or is the Mandarin yet to show his real face? Hmm...

Anyway, will definitely be seeing this again.

*Of course, one of the problems with the fight was that for much of it, I couldn't keep focused on the fight because I was too busy staring at the familiar sights of downtown Long Beach and trying to figure out how they'd shot certain scenes, where the cameras had been placed- oh, there's the Aquarium parking structure!- etc.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 2, 2008)

Cthulhudrew said:
			
		

> I thought this was heads over Transformers by far. The original suit was awesome and pretty believable, and then when Tony takes the mark II version out for his first flight- blown away. Utterly. It's like the old tagline from the Superman films- "You Will Believe A Man Can Fly!" Seriously.




Damn, do I agree.

The Mk I was great to watch and looking amazingly believable as you say, and the Mk II...when he first started really flying, I was grinning like an idiot. It was just perfect. Seeing Iron Man flying around like that after seeing it in still comic book pages for so long was just wonderful.



> The scene where he looks at the Mark II suit and considers for a minute was priceless though. Next time, indeed.




I couldn't help but laugh at that moment. It was even the perfect colour! And yeah, I definitely warmed up to Howard as Rhodes as things went on. He's different, not the same kind of almost exact representation that Downey does for Stark, but by the end of the movie I definitely do see him as Rhodes.

C'mon, War Machine!



> 2) Was the evil terrorist leader (Raza, from the credits- though, again, I don't think we were ever given a name in the movie) the head of the "10 Rings" organization, making him the film's Mandarin sub, or is the Mandarin yet to show his real face? Hmm...




I get the feeling that it does set up Mandarin somehow, though I don't THINK that guy is him. Its possible, considering his connection to magic...and he was playing with that ring. It will be interesting to see what, if anything, comes from that.


----------



## Mistwell (May 2, 2008)

Saw it last night at the Arclight Hollywood.  The actual suit from the movie was on display, along with his silver car, and a radio station was there giving out free stuff.  Sold out happy crowd.  I took some pictures and will try to upload them later if anyone cares to see them.

Movie was great.  Better than I expected.  Tony Stark was played quite well by Downey.  I went with my wife (who also loved it) and my friend Jonah from ComicBookResource.com, and he enjoyed it as well.  He was able to describe after the movie some scenes that were cut, and scenes where Downey was ad libbing and the improve take ended up in the movie.  Very cool when that sort of stuff happens!


----------



## Mark (May 3, 2008)

Cthulhudrew said:
			
		

> My biggest complaint? That they didn't give some of the major players names until well into the picture (Rhodey, Yinsen, even Happy). _I_ knew who they were, being an Iron Man reader, but I'm sure a lot of people didn't, and it's one thing that really struck me (and often does when watching movies).
> 
> (Personally, I'd imagine it's probably one of those things that gets dropped during edits and overlooked because the people working on the film are so familiar with who/what everything is that they forget other people aren't and don't pay any attention.)
> 
> In any event- like I said, that's my biggest complaint.





I am not an Iron Man reader and wonder why it matters that I did not get some of the people's names earlier?  Am I missing something about their names that would have made knowing them earlier matter to a non-reader of Iron Man?


----------



## HeavenShallBurn (May 3, 2008)

See this movie, just see the movie!!

If you have to deal in blood diamonds and the souls of murdered innocents to get there IT'S WORTH IT!!!


----------



## DM_Matt (May 3, 2008)

HeavenShallBurn said:
			
		

> See this movie, just see the movie!!
> 
> If you have to deal in blood diamonds and the souls of murdered innocents to get there IT'S WORTH IT!!!




Gee, someone didn't get the message of the movie...


----------



## Alzrius (May 3, 2008)

Holy freaking CRAP was that movie incredible!!!

Seriously, I think this actually ranks as the single best Marvel movie yet made - in my opinion, this beat out all of the Spider-Man and X-Men films. Hell, it even beat Batman Begins. This movie was just THAT good!

Has anyone else heard about how - just like for Marvel's other heavy-hitter movies - they're doing a trilogy of Iron Man films? I can't wait for the next one! I've also heard (and I'm not sure if this is true or not) that Robert Downey Jr. will make a cameo appearance as Iron Man in the next Hulk film.

You owe it to yourself to go see Iron Man. 'nuff said.


----------



## HeavenShallBurn (May 3, 2008)

[sblock]Did you stick around to see Samuel L. Jackson as Nick Fury and the reveal of the Avengers movie?[/sblock]


----------



## Alzrius (May 3, 2008)

I did, and so did most of the people in the theater. Oh man was that ever a kickass easter egg!


----------



## HeavenShallBurn (May 3, 2008)

Alzrius said:
			
		

> I did, and so did most of the people in the theater. Oh man was that ever a kickass easter egg!



Only a few at mine did, most everybody left when the credits started rolling.  Guess they didn't hear about it.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (May 3, 2008)

Mark said:
			
		

> I am not an Iron Man reader and wonder why it matters that I did not get some of the people's names earlier?  Am I missing something about their names that would have made knowing them earlier matter to a non-reader of Iron Man?




It's nothing to do specifically with Iron Man or the comic, just in watching or reading anything in general. To me, if you don't know someone's name, you can't really identify with them quite as well as if you do. You lose a sense of connection to them. It's the difference between saying "Oh, there's that guy again, whatsisname. The funny one." vs. "Oh, here comes Happy again. He's so funny."

It's just a general pet peeve of mine when characters are introduced but you aren't given a name to identify them with.

Especially when introducing something to an audience that may not already be familiar with the characters from some other source, it becomes important to make the characters readily identifiable.


----------



## HeavenShallBurn (May 3, 2008)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Gee, someone didn't get the message of the movie...



You are talking to a person whose "Hero" characters were used as villains by friends that GM.


----------



## John Crichton (May 3, 2008)

HeavenShallBurn said:
			
		

> Did you stick around to see Samuel L. Jackson as Nick Fury and the reveal of the Avengers movie?



 For those who haven't seen it yet, could you spoiler tag that like a poster above you did?  Thanks.


----------



## Krug (May 3, 2008)

Mark said:
			
		

> I am not an Iron Man reader and wonder why it matters that I did not get some of the people's names earlier?  Am I missing something about their names that would have made knowing them earlier matter to a non-reader of Iron Man?




I think you could have the names and it would probably be meaningless to non-Iron Man readers. Would they care about Happy Hogan? Favreau kept it simple and straight and rightly made Downey the focus.

Regarding sequels, I thought the latter part of the film was more setting up what's going to happen down the road. Would be interesting to see how it all ties up together, and I expect 



Spoiler



Rhodes to put on that suit at some point.


----------



## John Crichton (May 3, 2008)

Krug said:
			
		

> Would be interesting to see how it all ties up together, and I expect
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Future movie spoiler:



Spoiler



Already confirmed that War Machine will be in the sequels.


----------



## RangerWickett (May 3, 2008)

Who is 'Happy'?

I know Tony Stark, Pepper Potts, and Jeff Lebowski, and apparently that guy who in Crash was married to the girl who was in Chronicles of Riddick was playing some airforce guy named Roadie, but who was 'Happy'?


----------



## Cthulhudrew (May 3, 2008)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> Who is 'Happy'?




Harold "Happy" Hogan (played by Jon Favreau in the movie) is Tony Stark's longtime chauffeur. He's also a former professional boxer, and eventually ends up marrying Pepper Potts in the comics.



> and apparently that guy who in Crash was married to the girl who was in Chronicles of Riddick was playing some airforce guy named Roadie, but who was 'Happy'?




Rhodey, actually. A nickname for James Rhodes, who is Tony's pilot in the comic.



			
				Krug said:
			
		

> I think you could have the names and it would probably be meaningless to non-Iron Man readers. Would they care about Happy Hogan? Favreau kept it simple and straight and rightly made Downey the focus.




Not the point, though. The point is- why wouldn't you give names to characters that appear in the movie, especially characters that are likely to return for the sequels? Doesn't matter if its a comic movie or a book movie or a movie movie. Basic element of storytelling- identify your characters to the reader. Otherwise you have about as much attachment to the characters as that guy who has worked in your office with you for the last five years whose name you don't know but you are always saying "Hey!" to or giving the acknowledging head nod when you pass by him at the water cooler.

Which is to say, none at all.


----------



## Shayuri (May 3, 2008)

I really liked the movie.

Of course, I see it as an "origin story," much as Spiderman 1 was the origin story of Spiderman. The plot of the movie followed the inspiration, design and perfection of the Iron Man suit...the battle at the end only served to demonstrate that.

While the point that it could have done more is valid, I think that it covered the essentials very well, and that it accomplished what it tried to do very well. There were no awkward squirmy moments in Iron Man where the scene just wasn't working, as there were in Spiderman. For that alone, I rank Iron Man above the first Spiderman, and certainly on par with the second. Its flaws are not in the execution of its ambition...but in the limits of its ambition.

I would have liked to have seen more of the finished suit kicking butt...but I suppose that's what sequels are for.


----------



## Silver Moon (May 3, 2008)

So one of my best friends runs a Comic Book shop here in New Hampshire. Yesterday a group of teenagers stopped by after seeing the movie and asked him "Have they made any comic books with Iron Man?" He suppressed his laughter and introduced them to what they had of the 45 years worth of back issues.


----------



## Psion (May 3, 2008)

Alzrius said:
			
		

> Holy freaking CRAP was that movie incredible!!!
> 
> Seriously, I think this actually ranks as the single best Marvel movie yet made - in my opinion, this beat out all of the Spider-Man and X-Men films. Hell, it even beat Batman Begins. This movie was just THAT good!




I didn't think it was _that_ good.

Among Marvel flicks, I'd place it #4 after the first 2 Xmen and SM 2.


----------



## Lord Mhoram (May 4, 2008)

Psion said:
			
		

> I didn't think it was _that_ good.
> 
> Among Marvel flicks, I'd place it #4 after the first 2 Xmen and SM 2.





I consider it the second best (adapted) superhero movie after the original Chris Reeve Superman. Unbreakable is up there too.


I saw it this morning, and as a long time Iron Man fan, I loved this. This is the tony I knew and loved years ago.... just wish they'd bring him back into the comics. 

With the cameo in the new Hulk Movie, a Captain America and Thor movie in the works (and Marvel producing them), the after credits thing warmed my heart to no end.


----------



## Fallen Seraph (May 4, 2008)

It was great.

As for future movies, I suspect that while there will be a Avengers movie. I don't think they will play a direct role in future Iron Man movies. It will be like the comics where we have the Iron Man comics and the Avengers comic.

I suspect future plot-line: War Machine, Tony Stark dealing with alcoholism, and more hints of Mandarin (I spent the movie looking for all the hints I could find).


----------



## Trickstergod (May 4, 2008)

Psion said:
			
		

> I didn't think it was _that_ good.
> 
> Among Marvel flicks, I'd place it #4 after the first 2 Xmen and SM 2.




While I don't think I'd place it higher than Batman Begins, among the Marvel movies, I easily place it above everything except perhaps X-Men 2. And even that's questionable. 

It was a solid movie all around.


----------



## GoodKingJayIII (May 4, 2008)

Krug said:
			
		

> They're good but didn't blow me away. Downey actually spends a lot of time outside the suit. You won't find anything in there that exceeds *Transformers* for sure.




Certainly Transformers had more flash and special effects, and one might argue that its special effects were better.

However, in terms of substance, I think Iron Man is the clear winner.


----------



## John Crichton (May 4, 2008)

GoodKingJayIII said:
			
		

> Certainly Transformers had more flash and special effects, and one might argue that its special effects were better.
> 
> However, in terms of substance, I think Iron Man is the clear winner.



Well, sure.  TF was pure fluff.  

Yummy fluff.


----------



## Darth Shoju (May 4, 2008)

Saw it last night, thought it was fantastic. There wasn't a slow moment in the flick, and the acting (by everyone, not just Downey), plot, and effects were all high quality. I'm not really interested in spending a lot of thought ranking the comic book movies I've enjoyed, but it is definitely in the same league as Batman Begins, X1 and X2, and Spiderman 2. Excellent movie and a great way to start the summer (except for the fact it is snowing here right now  )


----------



## Psion (May 4, 2008)

GoodKingJayIII said:
			
		

> Certainly Transformers had more flash and special effects, and one might argue that its special effects were better.




One might even say that the Transformers movie was trying to ride on its special effects (and a cute female lead) and not much else.


----------



## justinbot (May 4, 2008)

Psion said:
			
		

> One might even say that the Transformers movie was trying to ride on its special effects (and a cute female lead) and not much else.




But boy was she cute.


----------



## Steel_Wind (May 4, 2008)

I saw it and really liked it. Not as good as Spiderman and I preferred XMen 1 and 2 for sure. But it was in every way an extremely  good movie. If Indy is as good - I'll be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## The_lurkeR (May 4, 2008)

Saw it yesterday afternoon. I wasn't sure what to expect exactly with Favreau directing, and Downey as the lead, but I was more than pleasantly surprised, it was awesome!

I'm not sure where it ranks exactly among superhero movies yet, but it's definitely a top contender. It's a "must see" at the theaters.


----------



## justinbot (May 4, 2008)

It's amazing to me that between various forums and such where I spend time, the biggest complaint I've seen about Iron Man is people complaining that...

[sblock]Nick Fury was black[/sblock]


----------



## Cabled (May 4, 2008)

Saw it last night, and although I've been a comics fan in general my whole life, Iron Man has always fallen in the middle of the pack for me.  Having said that, the movie was surprisingly good...much closer to the top of the comic/superhero movies than the bottom.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 4, 2008)

justinbot said:
			
		

> It's amazing to me that between various forums and such where I spend time, the biggest complaint I've seen about Iron Man is people complaining that...
> 
> [sblock]Nick Fury was black[/sblock]




Which, to me, is a hilarious complaint.

[sblock]Who else COULD play Nick Fury in this day and age? After the Ultimate Nick Fury being literally based on Sam Jackson, of course he should be playing Fury in the movies. Its just perfect. Course, people get set in their ways, but I still get a laugh at that complaint.[/sblock]


----------



## justinbot (May 4, 2008)

Indeed. But it also goes to show that people in general are really enjoying the film.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (May 4, 2008)

Saw the movie today, and it was a very entertaining movie. He didn't have any of the lengths many other movies seem to have these days. The MK2 suite-building part always kept the viewer (at least me) engaged, for example.

The special effects seemed extremely good, to me. They weren't neccessarily spectactular, but let me see it this way: I never ever thought about how the suite was computer generated. That never happened to me in any of the previous CGI-heavy movies I saw (like Fantastic Four 2 or Transformers or Starwars). The movements and the parts of both suits felt believable to me. I hope they can keep this quality up in possible sequels. (Or inject it in other franchises). 

I am not a comic book reader, and thus my only real exposure to Comic Book superheroes are the movies, and Mr. Stark is now definitely one of my favorite ones. 



> But boy was she cute.



Indeed.


----------



## stonegod (May 4, 2008)

Mustrum_Ridcully said:
			
		

> The special effects seemed extremely good, to me. They weren't neccessarily spectactular, but let me see it this way: I never ever thought about how the suite was computer generated. That never happened to me in any of the previous CGI-heavy movies I saw (like Fantastic Four 2 or Transformers or Starwars). The movements and the parts of both suits felt believable to me. I hope they can keep this quality up in possible sequels. (Or inject it in other franchises).



The sign of good CG is when you don't notice it.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 4, 2008)

Mustrum_Ridcully said:
			
		

> The special effects seemed extremely good, to me. They weren't neccessarily spectactular, but let me see it this way: I never ever thought about how the suite was computer generated. That never happened to me in any of the previous CGI-heavy movies I saw (like Fantastic Four 2 or Transformers or Starwars). The movements and the parts of both suits felt believable to me. I hope they can keep this quality up in possible sequels. (Or inject it in other franchises).




What's amazing to me is how much of the suit was actually a practical suit rather than pure CGI. Obviously there was a great deal of CGI, but having a real suit there to ground it, in a way, just added so much that I didn't think about the effects at all, just like you mentioned.


----------



## Fallen Seraph (May 4, 2008)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> What's amazing to me is how much of the suit was actually a practical suit rather than pure CGI. Obviously there was a great deal of CGI, but having a real suit there to ground it, in a way, just added so much that I didn't think about the effects at all, just like you mentioned.



I saw an interview with Downey, he was saying he really hands it too the medieval blacksmiths. Since even with how amazing their suit was, it was still hard to move in.


----------



## Richards (May 5, 2008)

I just saw it this afternoon (I was out of town since Thursday, picking up my son from college), and it was great!  One of my all-time favorite superhero movies thus far, and definitely a DVD purchase when it becomes available.

Johnathan


----------



## Cor Azer (May 5, 2008)

Saw it this afternoon too. Quite possibly my favorite superhero movie yet. I used to be a huge Iron Man fan (Stark's abilities being smarts and money, I always saw it as the most possible of any superhero archetypes... future science aside), but I stemmed my comic habits for a few years. I don't really collect anymore, but I do try to follow major story lines. I wasn't a huge fan of Stark during Civil War, except in his own point of view arcs, but I'm enjoying where they're taking the character in the aftermath. I just might have to track down some TPB to get back in the groove.

Interesting that 



Spoiler



they went with him revealing his existence flat out at the end. I wonder if they'll refer to some sort of Superhero Registration Act, or if they're just going to skip any "I'm not Iron Man anymore; he's really an employee" plots.


. I guess they still could, but would it be as plausible?


----------



## Lord Mhoram (May 5, 2008)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Which, to me, is a hilarious complaint.
> 
> [sblock]Who else COULD play Nick Fury in this day and age? After the Ultimate Nick Fury being literally based on Sam Jackson, of course he should be playing Fury in the movies. Its just perfect. Course, people get set in their ways, but I still get a laugh at that complaint.[/sblock]





For the visually motivated
[sblock] Nick Fury from the Ulitmates






 [/sblock]


----------



## Darkwolf71 (May 5, 2008)

Alzrius said:
			
		

> I've also heard (and I'm not sure if this is true or not) that Robert Downey Jr. will make a cameo appearance as Iron Man in the next Hulk film.



That would be cool. With Marvel Studios at the helm now, I wouldn't be at all suprised to see crossovers like that.


----------



## Darkwolf71 (May 5, 2008)

justinbot said:
			
		

> It's amazing to me that between various forums and such where I spend time, the biggest complaint I've seen about Iron Man is people complaining that...
> 
> [sblock]Nick Fury was black[/sblock]




Sure, it's a shake up (if you haven't read the recent books) but sheesh it's a perfect fit.
Much like 



Spoiler



Michael Clark Duncan as King Pin,


there just isn't anyone who could do it better.


----------



## Brown Jenkin (May 5, 2008)

Darkwolf71 said:
			
		

> there just isn't anyone who could do it better.




Get these               snakes off this                helicarrier.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 5, 2008)

Brown Jenkin said:
			
		

> Get these               snakes off this                helicarrier.



 [sblock]I half-expected that post-credits scene to be pretty simple: "I TOLD you we needed to debrief you, ^&*!@(%&%!"[/sblock]


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (May 5, 2008)

John Crichton said:
			
		

> For those who haven't seen it yet, could you spoiler tag that like a poster above you did?  Thanks.



 He has sblocked it, so you should probably edit your quote now since you have become the spoiler.    

I'm annoyed that I left the theater before the end of the credits.   

I loved the movie.  I think the sign of how much I liked it was revealed by my thinking it was too bad it was so short, only about ninety minutes, then realizing it was a two hour movie.  Time just flew by.  

Here's hoping we see many more Marvel movies at this level.


----------



## GoodKingJayIII (May 5, 2008)

justinbot said:
			
		

> But boy was she cute.




Cute?  Megan Fox _smoked_.  Though, Gwenneth Paltrow is no slouch in the looks department, if you ask me.  (see Ms. Potts in her lovely ball dress midway through the movie).

Well, I loved the movie.  I think Jon Favreau is a fantastic director, and he did an amazing job putting this thing together.  As someone who likes comics but has never read Iron Man, I got a great sense of the character, and there were lots of little tidbits thrown in that even peripheral fans like me would pick up (the name of the terrorist cell, for instance).  And RD, Jr. just nailed the role.  I'll be going back for a second viewing some point this week, no question.

I don't think this movie tops Batman Begins, but it is close... real close.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (May 5, 2008)

Plus, when they do the alcoholic Stark storyline, they couldn't have picked anyone better than Robert Downey.  How many times has he been in jail?


----------



## Shade (May 5, 2008)

Saw it last night.  Pure gold(-titanium alloy)!



			
				GoodKingJayIII said:
			
		

> I don't think this movie tops Batman Begins, but it is close... real close.




Agreed.  Those two films should be the blueprint for anyone considering making future superhero movies.

I'm anxious to see if The Dark Knight can top them all.   That latest trailer sure is promising.


----------



## Aeolius (May 5, 2008)

Lord Mhoram said:
			
		

> With the cameo in the new Hulk Movie, a Captain America and Thor movie in the works (and Marvel producing them), the after credits thing warmed my heart to no end.




"And hot on the repulsor-propelled heels of Shellhead's blockbuster first weekend, Marvel Studios has announced a sequel to the film launching April 30, 2010! In addition, fans can expect Thor to wield his mighty hammer later that summer, and 2011 will see both Captain America and Avengers movies!" LINK


----------



## Hand of Evil (May 5, 2008)

FYI...http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/24468784/



> Cha-ching! 'Iron Man 2' set for summer 2010
> Marvel looks to maximize success of sequel after blockbuster opening
> 
> The Associated Press
> ...


----------



## Phoenix8008 (May 5, 2008)

Awesome to hear that they are going to do a sequel for Ironman as well as definite plans for Thor, Captain America, and an Avengers movie. Ant-Man I could do without, but with the Avengers connection I understand their idea behind it I guess. I was always more of an X-Men fan, but I'd rather see The Vision & Scarlet Witch than Ant Man.

Here's hoping that they can keep the movies serious and not go down the stupid Super Hero track that keeps getting fallen into every decade. With luck they can keep them good and not become more B-movie fodder like the old Captain America or Dolph Lundgren Punisher movies.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 5, 2008)

http://www.comingsoon.net/news/movienews.php?id=44654

Similar to the above stuff posted...except for an interesting tidbit about using Iron Man 2 to introduce Thor and the working title of the Cap movie.


----------



## Bront (May 6, 2008)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Which, to me, is a hilarious complaint.
> 
> [sblock]Who else COULD play Nick Fury in this day and age? After the Ultimate Nick Fury being literally based on Sam Jackson, of course he should be playing Fury in the movies. Its just perfect. Course, people get set in their ways, but I still get a laugh at that complaint.[/sblock]



I'm not a comic follower in general (though I did know about what you mention in the spoiler), but someone mentioned to me that the Marvel movies are generally following the Ultimate universe more than the classic Earth 616 universe.  Not sure how true that is, but that might explain many of the classic character differences many people complain about.


----------



## Staffan (May 6, 2008)

Bront said:
			
		

> I'm not a comic follower in general (though I did know about what you mention in the spoiler), but someone mentioned to me that the Marvel movies are generally following the Ultimate universe more than the classic Earth 616 universe.  Not sure how true that is, but that might explain many of the classic character differences many people complain about.



Not in the case of Iron Man. Iron Man's backgrounds in the "classic" and the Ultimate versions are very, very different (for one thing, Ultimate Iron Man's brain is diffused throughout his body), and the movie matches the classic origin perfectly (except for replacing Vietnam with Afghanistan).


----------



## Psion (May 6, 2008)

Staffan said:
			
		

> Not in the case of Iron Man. Iron Man's backgrounds in the "classic" and the Ultimate versions are very, very different (for one thing, Ultimate Iron Man's brain is diffused throughout his body)




Which I find intensely stupid, I might add.

We have enough mutants and whatnot. Why did they feel the need to screw up one of the classic braniac heroes?


----------



## Staffan (May 6, 2008)

Yeah, while I like the Ultimate verse in general, I think the change to Iron Man was pretty bad.


----------



## GoodKingJayIII (May 6, 2008)

I've read the Ultimates Vol 1 and 2, though I don't recall anything about brain diffusion...

Is that in the Orson Scott Card version?  He's one of my favorites and I thought maybe I'd pick it up after the movie.  If I read that, I'd probably find the unnecessary change pretty bizarre too.


----------



## Taelorn76 (May 6, 2008)

Klaus said:
			
		

> To those of you who are going to see it: STAY UNTIL THE CREDITS END!
> 
> [sblock] Samuel L. Jackson as Nick Fury wants to talk to Tony about something he's assembling. [/sblock]




Damn my wife and wanting too leave before the credits ended


----------



## Silver Moon (May 7, 2008)

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> Plus, when they do the alcoholic Stark storyline, they couldn't have picked anyone better than Robert Downey.  How many times has he been in jail?



Downey was so much better than their first choice, Leonardo DiCaprio.  They were after him way back in 2003 but he passed to play Howard Hughes in "The Aviator" instead (which did poorly, never making back its production costs).   The irony there is that in the comic book Tony's dad Howard Anthony Stark is based on Howard Hughes.


----------



## Fast Learner (May 7, 2008)

DiCaprio was excellent as Hughes, though, regardless of how the movie did. I think he would have been a perfectly fine Stark. Downey was excellent, and better, I think, than DiCaprio would have been, but I still think Leo would have been just fine.


----------



## Staffan (May 7, 2008)

GoodKingJayIII said:
			
		

> I've read the Ultimates Vol 1 and 2, though I don't recall anything about brain diffusion...
> 
> Is that in the Orson Scott Card version?  He's one of my favorites and I thought maybe I'd pick it up after the movie.  If I read that, I'd probably find the unnecessary change pretty bizarre too.



Yeah, it's in the Iron Man mini-series. I can't recall if it's been mentioned in the actual Ultimates comics though.


----------



## Arnwyn (May 26, 2008)

Just saw it on the weekend.

After suffering through some of the worst set of trailers that every disgraced a screen and made it look like the movie would be total garbage, I was suitably impressed.

A pretty good movie indeed and quite enjoyable. One thing I found especially interesting was that the flight scenes, especially during the test flight over the city at night (but excluding the hokey F22 scene) seemed - to me at least - to be incredibly realistic. I don't know what it was, but it all looked really good.

I thought the pacing overall was good, and they gave just the right amount of screen time to all the characters. Also a great mix of action, drama, and humor. Who knew a fire extinguisher-bot could be so funny?

Disclaimer: I have no knowledge of the source material.


----------



## horacethegrey (May 26, 2008)

GoodKingJayIII said:
			
		

> I've read the Ultimates Vol 1 and 2, though I don't recall anything about brain diffusion...
> 
> Is that in the Orson Scott Card version?  He's one of my favorites and I thought maybe I'd pick it up after the movie.  If I read that, I'd probably find the unnecessary change pretty bizarre too.



Good lord, how I hated _Ultimate Iron Man_. It seemed to me Card just chucked out all the classic elements of ol' Shellhead in favor of writing a Marvel Comics version of _Ender's Game_. Horrendous.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (May 26, 2008)

Arnwyn said:
			
		

> Just saw it on the weekend.
> 
> After suffering through some of the worst set of trailers that every disgraced a screen and made it look like the movie would be total garbage, I was suitably impressed.
> 
> ...



I would describe it as feeling "natural" - it was one of the few movies where the SFX was not that "in-your-face" and "I-nearly-think-I-can-see-the-pixels!" quality I usually see. I wonder if really used more advanced digital technology, or if they were also using models?


----------



## Klaus (May 26, 2008)

Mustrum_Ridcully said:
			
		

> I would describe it as feeling "natural" - it was one of the few movies where the SFX was not that "in-your-face" and "I-nearly-think-I-can-see-the-pixels!" quality I usually see. I wonder if really used more advanced digital technology, or if they were also using models?



 The key there was the reining in of the CGI. When Iron Monger's chest is removed, Obadiah's movements and expressions were really in tune with the armor movements.


----------



## Meghan (Jun 2, 2008)

I finally saw this yesterday and was glad I did.  This wasn't just a good comic/ superhero movie, it was a good movie.

Robert Downey Jr. was perfect.


----------



## Brown Jenkin (Jun 2, 2008)

And now the winner of the 2008 MTV Movie Award for "Best Movie of the Summer So Far"


----------



## ssampier (Jun 14, 2008)

I am not much of a comic book person; I haven't read them in years (and only sporadically).

I loved Iron Man, it ranks up there up the original Batman movie* and Superman (Spiderman 2 is on that shortlist, too).

Now if I could get that Black Sabbath song out of my head...


* Batman Begins is a great movie but didn't have the heart of the first movie. I did not care for Ra's Al Ghul as villain either.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Jun 14, 2008)

ssampier said:
			
		

> * Batman Begins is a great movie but didn't have the heart of the first movie. I did not care for Ra's Al Ghul as villain either.



I just picked up the Batman Begins DVD, and I must say I really love the movie, and I can't remember liking the former ones that much. But it has been a long time since I saw them...


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jun 15, 2008)

ssampier said:
			
		

> I am not much of a comic book person; I haven't read them in years (and only sporadically).
> 
> I loved Iron Man, it ranks up there up the original Batman movie* and Superman (Spiderman 2 is on that shortlist, too).





Sorry I have to disagree. The original Batman movie was utter trash and should be expunged from history.  The Tim Burton one was alright... but not the greatest.


----------



## ssampier (Jun 17, 2008)

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Sorry I have to disagree. The original Batman movie was utter trash and should be expunged from history.  The Tim Burton one was alright... but not the greatest.










I enjoyed the United World members being turned to dust, didn't you?

Of course I meant the Time Burton one.


----------



## ssampier (Jun 17, 2008)

Mustrum_Ridcully said:
			
		

> I just picked up the Batman Begins DVD, and I must say I really love the movie, and I can't remember liking the former ones that much. But it has been a long time since I saw them...




The first one was great. The second was so-so. The rest utter trash.


----------



## Merkuri (Jun 18, 2008)

ssampier said:
			
		

> Now if I could get that Black Sabbath song out of my head...




At least you had the original song stuck in your head... Unfortunately I know a certain holiday spoof of that song much better than the original.  I had "I am Santa Claus" stuck in my head the whole ride home from the theater.  ("Leave him cookies and beer... he'll be back to your house first next year!")

Gah, and now I have it stuck in my head again.  Damn you!   

Awesome movie, though.   I knew nothing about Iron Man going into it aside from the fact that he existed, but it made me want to start reading comic books.


----------



## Silver Moon (Jun 18, 2008)

Ironman has always been my favorite Marvel Hero.  I started to collect the book back in 1977 and went back and managed to get all except three of the first six Tales of Suspense stories (which I got in reprint).  My collection includes a TOS #40 (2nd appearance, 1st gold armor) which I got Stan Lee to autograph at a convention.  

So I had high expectations for the Movie, which exceeded my expectations.   They did a great job of staying true to the source material while also making a highly entertaining movie that non-comic fans would also enjoy.   They found the key, it's all about Stark, and the casting of Stark was perfect.


----------



## Felon (Jun 18, 2008)

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Sorry I have to disagree. The original Batman movie was utter trash and should be expunged from history.



Philistine!

"Sometimes you just can't get rid of a bomb!"

Hilarious scene.


----------



## Felon (Jun 18, 2008)

ssampier said:
			
		

> I loved Iron Man, it ranks up there up the original Batman movie* and Superman (Spiderman 2 is on that shortlist, too).





			
				Silver Moon said:
			
		

> Ironman has always been my favorite Marvel Hero.



Superman
Spider-Man
Iron Man

Now write that 500 times.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Jun 18, 2008)

Felon said:
			
		

> "Sometimes you just can't get rid of a bomb!"




That was the one with the Bat Shark-Repellent, too, wasn't it?


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jun 18, 2008)

Cthulhudrew said:
			
		

> That was the one with the Bat Shark-Repellent, too, wasn't it?




Yeah and the Penguin trying to fool Batman into believing that he wasn't the penguin by claiming he had a cold and he spilled wax on his fingers.


----------



## Silver Moon (Jun 18, 2008)

Felon said:
			
		

> Superman
> Spider-Man
> Iron Man
> 
> Now write that 500 times.



I said "Marvel" hero - Superman is DC


----------



## Felon (Jun 18, 2008)

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Yeah and the Penguin trying to fool Batman into believing that he wasn't the penguin by claiming he had a cold and he spilled wax on his fingers.



Well, technically, the Penguin knew he wasn't fooling Batman. He was trying to get taken to the Batcave, so he could unleash his instant henchmen on the Dynamic Duo (just add water).


----------



## Felon (Jun 18, 2008)

Silver Moon said:
			
		

> I said "Marvel" hero - Superman is DC



Yes, but you spelled your favorite Marvel hero's name like it was a Jewish surname.   

It's Iron Man.


----------



## ssampier (Jun 19, 2008)

Felon said:
			
		

> Superman
> Spider-Man
> Iron Man
> 
> Now write that 500 times.




Why is Spider-Man the only one who gets their name hyphenated?

A new superhero named the Hyphenator played by Rainier Wolfcastle, "Let's get cr-azy."


----------



## Krug (Aug 16, 2008)

Deleted scene: http://video.accesshollywood.com/player/?id=284918


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Aug 16, 2008)

Nice deleted scene! Can't wait to get this movie next month so I can watch it more. I guess that means the new Incredible Hulk DVD will probably be out in October or early November. Can't wait to see that one again as well. Already looking forward to next May for the Wolverine movie!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Aug 16, 2008)

Can Robert Downey Jr. just play Tony Stark for the rest of eternity please?


----------

